# Bad day at Black Rock



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

So my new gf and I are in bed sleeping, and the STBEW calls. She goes on and on about how much she loves me and needs me and that if I will take her back, she will lick my boots, and she won't object if I **** other women, but will be my slave, etc, etc.. She starts crying and says that the next time she tries to kill herself she will succeed. I am scared to death, and get dressed and keep her on the phone while my GF calls her sister to find out what the **** is happening. Her sister took her to the hospital again and it turns out that she has been having hormonal problems and it has screwed up her depression medication. THIS SUCKS!!! Is this how it's going to be from now on? I feel like I'm being held hostage because of her emotional problems. I am really trying to be supportive, but where does that end? I don't want to be the cause of her continued problems, so I guess I'm on the hook for her to get her head straight. The only good thing is my GF has been a ROCk through this and is willing to help in any way she can. She told me right after, that she's in love with me and will always be there for me.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

No. Take it from someone with a similar experience and just let her go. Go dark on her.


----------



## ilgitano (Apr 2, 2012)

Enough is enough. Let her go. This woman is becoming toxic to you and she will use opportunities such as these to manipulate you.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

It's just so depressing . I have always tried , even after the affair , to do right by her, and support her during her crisis, but when will it ever end? I've moved on and am in the beginnings of a really awesome relationship, and I just want a little peace.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Badblood said:


> It's just so depressing . I have always tried , even after the affair , to do right by her, and support her during her crisis, but when will it ever end? I've moved on and am in the beginnings of a really awesome relationship, and I just want a little peace.


So the operative question here is exactly WHY she wants you back? What is missing in her life (besides your presence)? It appears that you have moved on and are in another relationship and that your Ex would take you back "as is", which would suggest that she is lonely, but is that all there is to it?

She appears to still have a need for "something" from you which hasn't been met outside of that marriage, and if it is your goal to encourage her to move on, THAT would be the issue that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

If you let this continue, the "awesome" relationship you have now will be another ex. Cut the cord.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

In life we do our own living and our own dying. Unfortunately, if she kills herself that's on her -- NOT YOU!

Go dark and have a wonderful life.


----------



## Speed (Dec 9, 2011)

Badblood said:


> It's just so depressing . I have always tried , even after the affair , to do right by her, and support her during her crisis, but when will it ever end? I've moved on and am in the beginnings of a really awesome relationship, and I just want a little peace.


No, you haven't moved on.

She is no longer your problem. You can't control what she does.

I know this sounds harsh, but if she kills herself it isn't your fault.

You can't allow her to hold you hostage by manipulating your emotions any longer.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds like you have a terrific new girlfriend.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

bryanp said:


> Sounds like you have a terrific new girlfriend.


Bryan, she is nothing less than spectacular, and whatever happens, this isn't going to be any rebound relationship. She is dropdead gorgeous, loving, INTELLIGENT, and nurturing, and she seems to like ol BB a lot!!


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, my friends, but it isn't as easy as all that. I could "go dark", on her, but what would that say about me? I am a man of principle, and I feel honor bound to help her.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Cut her off. She's manipulative and controlling, and if she kills herself, that will be really sad, but it will not be your responsibility.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Badblood, how are you helping her now? Every time you respond to her, you give her hope that you are coming back to her. Unless you are actually thinking about going back to her, that is cruel.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

survivorwife said:


> So the operative question here is exactly WHY she wants you back? What is missing in her life (besides your presence)? It appears that you have moved on and are in another relationship and that your Ex would take you back "as is", which would suggest that she is lonely, but is that all there is to it?
> 
> She appears to still have a need for "something" from you which hasn't been met outside of that marriage, and if it is your goal to encourage her to move on, THAT would be the issue that needs to be addressed.


Sorry but this is wrongly put.

It may very well be true that such an issue needs to be addressed but it needs to be addressed by his x-wife not Badblood.

BadBlood needs to take mori`s advice above and go dark on her.

This ain`t his problem and he`s now being negatively affected by his ex yet again or should I say "still".

There`s a quote I stumbled on somewhere ...

"When you find that YOU are reaping the consequences of what someone else has sown.....you are enabling."*
-Unknown

Stop it BB...go dark on her.
You`re her crutch and that`s just as bad for her as it is for you.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Cut her off. She's manipulative and controlling, and if she kills herself, that will be really sad, but it will not be your responsibility.


I would have to assume that when they split up, she would have had the emotional support of friends and family. If so, then those are the people she should be leaning on. Certainly not her ex that has moved on.

Manipulation, as you mentioned on your other post, seems alarmingly accurate.

And yes, she is now responsible for her own life.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Badblood said:


> Bryan, she is nothing less than spectacular, and whatever happens, this isn't going to be any rebound relationship. She is dropdead gorgeous, loving, INTELLIGENT, and nurturing, and she seems to like ol BB a lot!!


Has she the patience of Job as well?

Because no matter how she loves you she isn`t going to deal with this crap from your Ex for eternity.

In fact you disrespect her patience and understanding by not putting a halt to it.

Who are you bound to "by honor" your girl or your Ex?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

survivorwife said:


> I would have to assume that when they split up, she would have had the emotional support of friends and family. If so, then those are the people she should be leaning on. Certainly not her ex that has moved on.
> 
> Manipulation, as you mentioned on your other post, seems alarmingly accurate.
> 
> And yes, she is now responsible for her own life.


Well put.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Sorry but this is wrongly put.
> 
> It may very well be true that such an issue needs to be addressed but it needs to be addressed by his x-wife not Badblood.
> 
> ...


Good point. Thanks. Yes, SHE needs to address what is missing in HER life that makes her still maintain contact with her Ex who has moved on. She should address THAT issue with family and/or friends and not her EX.

I have seen the light...lol Go Dark.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Badblood said:


> Thanks, my friends, but it isn't as easy as all that. I could "go dark", on her, but what would that say about me? I am a man of principle, and I feel honor bound to help her.


Do you feel honor bound to help her or do you feel it is your job to "fix" her?

I notice in one of your other post that you said you did not want to be the "cause" of her problems. YOU are not the cause. Your STBXW is the cause of her own problems. She is the one that cheated - not you. YOU ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR HER SITUATION. YOU ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR HER HAPPINESS OR WELL BEING.

She is not your problem any longer and you cannot be expected to be the one she reaches out to in this situation.

Get another phone number or get another phone. Do not answer her calls.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

BB nobody said it was going to be easy, I should know. You can't erase a decade or more of memories with the woman who was once the most important person in your life. But all things eventually come to an end, you as a soldier should know this brutal fact of life better than anybody. You do her no favors by maintaining contact with her, she has to learn to live her life without you.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

survivorwife said:


> Good point. Thanks. Yes, SHE needs to address what is missing in HER life that makes her still maintain contact with her Ex who has moved on. She should address THAT issue with family and/or friends and not her EX.
> 
> I have seen the light...lol Go Dark.


SW, that is a huge part of her problem. Aside from her sister , who she now lives with, the rest of her family give her no support at all. They are possibly the worst family I've ever experienced. They are all about "keeping up appearances", and because she has mental issues, they would just as leave lock her away and forget about her. They have a history of sweeping unpleasant family issues under the rug. Her abusive , drunk father , a mother who thinks more of money than of her children, and siblings who are the most greedy, and grasping people I know. She does have one good sister (the one she lives with) but nobody else who cares about her well being.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

I talked with both her and her sister this morning. She apologized for calling me, but doesn't remember much of what she said. Her sister says that they are admitting her to hospital for observation and to re-evaluate her medication with regards to her hormonal issues. She says that her periods are becoming very infrequent but very hard, and she has been taking some over-the-counter medication for the pain and discomfort. The doctor says she might be going through premature menopause.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Very hard situation for you, BB. Good luck. 

Do consider the situation from your new gf's point of view, though -- you let your ex into the bedroom.


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

Your new GF may be accepting of this, and patient, but at some point this will have a negative impact on your new relationship. There will be a time, maybe soon, when she will need to know that she is the only woman in your life. 
Think about this. Don't blow it!


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

Your XW is a master manipulator. s
She cheated on you repeatedly, from what I recall. You owe her nothing. Focus on you and your GF. Her family and doctors can take care of her(if sje really has anything wrong with her other than being a drama queen(.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

Badblood said:


> Bryan, she is nothing less than spectacular, and whatever happens, this isn't going to be any rebound relationship. She is dropdead gorgeous, loving, INTELLIGENT, and nurturing, and she seems to like ol BB a lot!!


No talking about yourself in the third person. Herschel Walker was always doing that and he is a bit nuts.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

BadBlood~

Here's the problem: you are now the equivalent of the boy who bags her groceries to your ExW. You are not related to her; she is not related to you; and one loving human being to another, you owe her nothing. Why doesn't she call the grocery bagger when she attempts suicide? Why doesn't she call the guy who pumps her gas? You know why? Because they would not give her the attention she craves nor would she be able to manipulate them to get what she wants. 

Here's the truth, BadBlood--she is a fully grown, adult woman and SHE is now responsible for herself, her mental health, her physical health, her relationships to her family, her relationships to others (such as co-workers and friends) and her relationship to those who would support her. When she turns to you, she is asking YOU to do things that SHE should be doing!! And what's worse, by doing them for her, you cripple her and pretty much guarantee that she will not grow! Seriously BadBlood, you are doing her HARM by not giving her the freedom to address her issues HERSELF...she may do well and she may do poorly but whatever she does do, she will have the satisfaction of knowing SHE did it!

Furthermore, I think the reason that you don't "cut her loose" or "let her go" as so many have so wisely suggested here has nothing to do with HER or her weakness or inability. I personally believe you want to keep the image alive in your head that you are a savior. Yep that's right--you want to keep that myth going that without you, she couldn't cope and couldn't "do it." So when she calls, you feed into her manipulation so you can tell your own self that you are her knight in shining armor. 

In addition, by continuing the unhealthy interaction with your ExW, thereby giving her the false crutch that she's not responsible for her illness and dealing with her life, and by continuing the image that you are her savior, you give her the power to damage and probably irreparable harm your current, more healthy relationship!! 

BadBlood, please stop pretending that what you are doing is "helping" her or even good for you. It's not and we can all see that. Do you REALLY love her (one loving human being to another)? Then be brave enough to realize you can not save her, and give her the respect of letting HER take responsibility for her own mental health and life!!!! Be strong and convince yourself that without you...SHE CAN DO IT! She may crumble and have to rebuild a whole new her, but you two are divorced now and SHE DOES NOT NEED YOU IN HER LIFE!!!

Now, I'm giving you this gentle 2x4 because I care about you. The best thing you can do *for her* is to contact her and copy maybe like her sister, and tell them that effective today you are changing your phone number, your email, your FB (any way that she has of getting in touch with you) and you will not be giving her that new contact information. Let them know that you have faith in her ability to cope with her life and her choices, and that although sometimes "blood-relative" family may let us down, that "family" in the form of people who love and care for you can come from others in her life. 

Then give your new phone number, email, FB etc. to your new GF only--and if by chance your ExW does track down your new info, BLOCK HER. Do not text. Do not answer calls. Immediately delete emails without reading them. Then deal with your own withdrawal from your ExW and proceed on with your life. YOURS... the two of you, not three. Let her go and deal with the pain of missing her but never, EVER communicate with her again. For her sake, set her free so she can start to learn to use her wings to fly.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

She has her sister. Seek legal advice and give her sister power of attorney to act for you as wife's guardian if and when she needs medical care. Otherwise if she shows up on your doorstep, etc. you will be legally responsible for her. God forbid she dies on your watch. Even if it was her who left you or had an affair or whatever (have not followed your story) there is guilt by association...if she had an affair and left you and something happens to her, your motive/responsible action could be questioned. Who needs that? Personally, someone who tries to take their own life is being violent. It just looks desperate, but it is a violent response to being out of control. Shore yourself up, and watch your back, front and every other direction.

She should be her sister's problem now. Not yours. It's a 'conflict of interest' for you to be her responsible next of kin.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Badblood said:


> Thanks, my friends, but it isn't as easy as all that. I could "go dark", on her, but what would that say about me? I am a man of principle, and I feel honor bound to help her.


You help her by giving someone else legal access to her in order to help her. Like her sister. Send a clear signal that you are no longer involved. 

I had to do this with a narcissistic blind diabetic guy. I sure was glad I was several months out of the picture when he died. I did give his brother fair warning as well as a hospital social worker. Cross your t's and dot your i's as to notifying the appropriate people, wash your hands well and air dry them in public. Then put them up, turn around and walk away slowly. Do not look back.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Google "White Knight Syndrome" BB.

Does it sound familiar?

I only ask because I`m afflicted myself.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Affaircare, If I'm doing that, it is an unconscious thing, based on my life and Military experiences. I've always been the "go-to, guy", and it's really hard to let go, sometimes. It was the same when I left the service. When my Battalion left for Afghanistan for yet another deployment, I felt so guilty, because I wasn't there to share the dangers, with them. It didn't matter that I have BTDT through 4 deployments, and was wounded, it only mattered that I was staying home and my friends were going back.I don't really think I'm anybody's "white knight', but I do have supreme confidence that I can fix anything I set my mind to. Except my marriage and my wife, I can't seem to be able to fix that.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

In the Armed Forces of the United States, NOBODY gets left behind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't feel about her like a husband towards his wife, I feel about her like she was one of my Marines, wounded and needing help.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

You gave her once chance for R after D-day to never again contact the OM, and what did she do? Yet despite breaking contact with the OM, and thus ending all hope for R, you still went beyond what you were morally obligated to do and got her medical attention. You showed mercy to what essentially was a traitor.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

This may be a good opportunity to practice letting go and believing that other people can do just as good a job as you, maybe even better, in doing something that needs to be done. Give yourself a break before the stress gets to you and you are the one needing help. Who is going to bail you out, that's not a good thing to impose on a GF, and it's not like your stbew is going to pull through for you. First line of duty is always self care. I think you are in a good position to try that out for a bit and see if the world really does fall apart, or if her sister and other people who might like to help her out are competent. Because of her feelings and attachment to you, and how she tries to manipulate you, it's really a consideration that in this case your presence and willingness to help are doing her more harm than good. Just give a try not being involved, commit to a couple weeks, and see how it goes. It sounds like maybe you have some sort of syndrome left over from your military experiences, of being on the front lines so to speak and absolutely having to hold it together, 24x7, for everyone's benefit. But you are back in civilian life, there are many hands, nobody is getting shot at or blown up, there is a chain of custody that can be followed, people are allowed to have their downtime, say to be able to sit through a meal without fear of having the phone ring with yet another emergency, or worse, being in the midst of being intimate, and to have an interruption that can damn well be handled by someone more appropriate. I am sure your GF will understand if you talk to her about it and not say you are a bad person or that you don't care. Probably that is what you are worried about, too much about what other people will think if something bad happens. Well, bad things happen all the time, just because you could have chosen to be there to help stop them doesn't mean that you should make that choice. Honestly, there is no way you could possibly babysit her 24x7 and have any kind of life. She will wait until your back is turned and then do the deed. It will keep you in full torture mode, you won't be able to sleep. It's a trap, cleverly designed to take advantage of what you consider your most sacred and treasured characteristics - commitment to duty. Yep, your pride and honor is being used against you as a weapon. Now if you are a real soldier, what do you do? You disarm the aggressor. You take away the weapon. Do not give her access to your sense of pride and duty. Set it aside and save it for someone who is worthy and not going to use it as a psychological weapon against you.

Signed, former military member and diplomatic service corps spouse/member.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Badblood said:


> In the Armed Forces of the United States, NOBODY gets left behind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't feel about her like a husband towards his wife, I feel about her like she was one of my Marines, wounded and needing help.


You know what? I can completely see that in you! Seriously I do not think you've been "saving her" consciously. But there are two rather major issues with the view you state here. 

First, she's not one of your Marines, wounded and needing help. She is more like an enemy spy who had infiltrated your company, and having been found out, was given the chance to stay with the company or return to the enemy. Having chosen to return to the enemy loyalties and leave the company behind, she was wounded by her own (aka "the enemy"). Is she wounded? Yep. Did you wound her? Nope. Did she make the choice to leave the company and return to the other side? Yep. She is no longer your Marine. See it?

Second, skipping the whole Marine analogy (although I know it's a strong one), in real life the fact that you think she even needs "saving" is EXTREMELY DISRESPECTFUL!! Who exactly do you think you are? Who do you think she is? Do you honestly think so little of her that she "can't make it" without you? Do you think of her so lowly that without you, she can't cope and will go crazy or something? Nothing personal, but what if she does? SHE CHOSE IT. She had the chance to choose you and have NC with OM...or choose OM and continue contact and freedom. She made her choice. 

She's not some fragile little egg without you, ya know. You aren't the only thing in her life holding her together, and if you are and she still decided to let you go, that means she needs to figure out for herself how to hold herself together. 

So I challenge you. Do you REALLY love her? You say she's one of your Marines--so do you have some faith in them and their training and their skills...or do you mommy them too? If you love her, then show her some respect and let her go. Then do your duty to the woman who is smart enough to stand at your side and endure all this nonsense. You are showing duty to the enemy and neglecting your duties to the one who really IS your Marine, who has stood beside you and protected you and struggled with you while the enemy spy messed with you. 

Just give it a thought.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

This cheating exwife is not fit to be viewed as a wounded comrade.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks to all. AC and HNU, I see what you are saying, and really, I agree with this assessment. You see, I had thought that her major problems were on their way to being addressed, and was looking forward to not being a part of her life, and that her sister and family members would step up to the plate and do, at least , something to help. But when the crap hit the fan, who else is there? She really hasn't shown any real ability to deal with her own problems, by herself. Hopefully, the doctors will get her sh*t straight, and this won't be an issue , in the future, because I do realize that she will have to do her work , for herself, at some point. It was just shocking, to have it happen , like it did. I told her sister, today that I was going to get new Phone#'s, e-mails, etc and that I would not give them to my STBEW, but would give my number to her(the sister).


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

You can also speak to the social worker at the hospital about the situation. They've usually dealt with these kinds of things before and are knowledgeable about how best to handle... They would also likely have access to her medical record and additional information that you might not know about, resources, etc.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> You can also speak to the social worker at the hospital about the situation. They've usually dealt with these kinds of things before and are knowledgeable about how best to handle... They would also likely have access to her medical record and additional information that you might not know about, resources, etc.


HNU, I will pass that info along to her sister, but if I'm going to try to divest myself of her and her issues, the less I am involved, the better, don't you think?


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Badblood said:


> Thanks, my friends, but it isn't as easy as all that. I could "go dark", on her, but what would that say about me? I am a man of principle, and I feel honor bound to help her.


If you want to help her for longer then I'm afraid your dropdead gorgeous, intelligent, loving new girlfriend won't be by your side on and on. For how long will she put up with this? 

For how long will you accept to be threatened by your STBXW?
It's just her trap to make you get back to her.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> If you want to help her for longer then I'm afraid your dropdead gorgeous, intelligent, loving new girlfriend won't be by your side on and on. For how long will she put up with this?
> 
> For how long will you accept to be threatened by your STBXW?
> It's just her trap to make you get back to her.


Have you read my story , at all? Just wondering.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know if you posted other stories. I read only this thread. But I don't think I need to know the story of your life to realize that your STBXW was acting evilishly by calling you and you were disrespecting the patience of your new GF by answering your STBXW's phone calls at night.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> I don't know if you posted other stories. I read only this thread. But I don't think I need to know the story of your life to realize that your STBXW was acting evilishly by calling you and you were disrespecting the patience of your new GF by answering your STBXW's phone calls at night.


That's what I thought. My STBEW is mentally ill, and was within 5 or 10 minutes of committing suicide. This was a real attempt. She has serious issues, and I don't want to add to the problem.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Poor woman


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Badblood, I was thinking about you today.

Keep in mind --- you didn't cause it, and you can't fix it.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Complexity said:


> Poor woman


 I agree, wholeheartedly. But I cannot help her overcome her demons, that she will have to do for herself. How much of a part her issues played in her infidelity, I am not qualified to say.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Badblood said:


> I agree, wholeheartedly. But I cannot help her overcome her demons, that she will have to do for herself. How much of a part her issues played in her infidelity, I am not qualified to say.


No I agree with you. It's just that not everyday you see a cheater having a mental breakdown over their actions and the hurt they caused their spouse and after that, agreeing for them to sleep with other people so long as they take them back.

I don't think you should go dark on her, I think you should have one final heart to heart talk after you finalize your divorce and convey to her clearly where the both of you stand. 

I honestly feel that her previous problems will be just exacerbated by this, who knows what will happen to her.


----------



## manvsmonster (May 22, 2012)

Hi, I'm fairly new here. My husband and I have been married for 16 years. I don't know how long you two were married. Are there kids involved? To me it sounds like the old "I don't want him but don't want anyone else to have him either" syndrome. She obviously cannot stand to see you with someone else. And given the circumstance, that would be very difficult. 

It sounds to me like you are a real man of integrity and honor. I think it's great that you care about her still even if it's more on a friendship level now. But remember, you do deserve to be happy romantically and if this new girl remains strong by you, then you cannot live with that in guilt. Maybe giving your ex (or soon to be) a little bit of time to let the situation "sink in" and then just set a time limit for yourself to deal with it. Give it a month or so (and I don't mean that to actually "be with her" for a month) but just to be a support and then kindly explain to your soon to be ex that you must get on with your own life and she does as well. Sorry to ramble and I wish you the best.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Badblood said:


> HNU, I will pass that info along to her sister, but if I'm going to try to divest myself of her and her issues, the less I am involved, the better, don't you think?


I think that is a good idea. What she is doing is an act of violence, and the worst kind too with what she is toying with. There is a book or audiorecording from a woman monk called Pema, Chodron I think. The title is 'Don't take the bait.' It has a photo of a goldfish or something like that on the cover/packaging. I think it might be appropriate. It is about having boundaries for being engaged in other people's anger and hostility, which is really what suicide attempts are all about. It is anger turned inward, but also threatening, especially works quite well against people who are diligent and conscientious, because the perps know you well, they know exactly what will hurt the deepest and the longest, i.e. maximum amount of damage inflicted. I am :-( for you but you do need to absolutely absolve yourself of all responsibility and also no guilt. You are not doing anything wrong. Given the relationship (or lack of) it is inappropriate for you to be involved and I do think your presence or even acknowledging that you know what is going on with her, is damaging to her because it feeds into her ability to act in this way. No audience is what is required. Choose the doorway that clearly says 'EXIT'. I think blocking or changing contact info is a good idea. You can also get a restraining order against her. Then it will be clear that you have asked that she not contact you, and why. If she continues to contact you, she could even be arrested or if she is a danger to self or others (including you) then yep, it's involuntary commitment for at least 72 hours for eval, at least in most states this is the general rule of thumb.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Badblood said:


> So my new gf and I are in bed sleeping, and the STBEW calls. She goes on and on about how much she loves me and needs me and that if I will take her back, she will lick my boots, and she won't object if I **** other women, but will be my slave, etc, etc.. She starts crying and says that the next time she tries to kill herself she will succeed. I am scared to death, and get dressed and keep her on the phone while my GF calls her sister to find out what the **** is happening. Her sister took her to the hospital again and it turns out that she has been having hormonal problems and it has screwed up her depression medication. THIS SUCKS!!! Is this how it's going to be from now on? I feel like I'm being held hostage because of her emotional problems. I am really trying to be supportive, but where does that end? I don't want to be the cause of her continued problems, so I guess I'm on the hook for her to get her head straight. The only good thing is my GF has been a ROCk through this and is willing to help in any way she can. She told me right after, that she's in love with me and will always be there for me.


Change your phone number.


----------

